# Apple cider vs distilled battle of the vinegar



## michael ark

I live in rub country .But allot of use use bastes or injectables and vinegar as the base liquide of these.So i thought i would ask you fine folks which one yall (youall) start with?LET THE BATTLE BEGIN


----------



## porked

No battle here, apple cider tastes better.


----------



## SmokinAl

We always use apple cider vinegar too.


----------



## jakerz66

One sauce I make calls for white vinegar but most of the time cider is the vinegar of choice


----------



## michael ark

I'm with you on the apple side .But rendezvous use distilled  their recipe.

4cup distilled viniger

4cup water

1/3 cup of their rub which is

1/2 cupsalt

1/4 cup pepper

1tbsp garlic powder

1tbsp oregano

1tbsp paprika

1tbsp chilli powder

simmer on stove at least 10 min.

Heard it from the man himself on good mornig america before he died you might can you tube it.

The wife likes viniger base so i try to keep the peace


----------



## cabin fever

Wow! I was just getting ready to post a new topic asking which is the preferred vinegar. Maybe this is the BBQ Twilight Zone?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I usually like to mop my ribs and butts with plain old apple juice with just a splash of white vinegar. Maybe something along the lines of 1 cup apple juice to 2 tablespoons of white vinegar. I've always felt that apple cider vinegar is just too sour and overpowering. I think I might be the only one who feels this way.


----------



## venture

If we are dealing with the most common vinegars, apple cider and distilled will both come in at about 5% acidity.  There will be a difference in flavor, tho.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## michael ark

Anyone use red wine vinegar i have been thinking about it .Just have'nt pulled the trigger on that one yet


----------



## venture

Definitely try the red wine vinegar, it is one of my favorites.  The commercially produced ones will usually be in the same 5% acidity range as apple cider or distilled, but the flavor profile is much more to my taste.  I live in wine country, so I can sometimes get some home made out of people's barrels from a very old mother.  Good stuff!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## lexoutlaw

apple fan here......ive used some distilled....but not often.

i make a mop sauce with mustard, apple cider vinegar, brown sugar, and a lil cayenne....not overpowering at all, but keeps that moisture, and smells wonderful.


----------



## sqwib

michael ark said:


> Anyone use red wine vinegar i have been thinking about it .Just have'nt pulled the trigger on that one yet




Use red wine vinegar when making chicken patties.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Greetings all,

Just my 2 cents,  There are some wonderful full flavored vinegars like Tarragon, great with fish and beef, Sherry Vinegar, distinctive great in sauces with paprika and tomato, Rice Wine vinegar better for Asian preparations, Malt Vinegar a more muted mellow profile, Balsamic the best are slightly sweet with overtones of oak and caramel and Raspberry Vinegar, "tres chic" so very 90's. Cider Vinegar and Wine Vinegar are the oldest therefore are the most common in recipes. White Distilled Vinegar is best used for acid to highten the flavor of other ingredients without changing the flavor or adding any flavor.

It boils down to what are you making and most importantly, WHAT DO YOU LIKE?

Hope this helps...JJ


----------



## flyweed

man, if you guys really want to UP your games in your finishing sauces or mops.....just use your regular recipe..but substitute either Balsamic Vinegar or Rice Wine Vinegar!!! WOW...subtle changes to your overall flavor...you can basically have 3 different mops with basically the same recipe. I love doing this and find Rice Wine Vinegar is AWESOME!!


----------



## smokinstevo27

I like to blend cider and white half and half, it reduces the sweetness a bit which suits my taste.


----------



## michael ark

I have been use cider forever .But  i am just finding out  That i haven't tryed enough .Read just passing through exchange were he gives pineapple vinegar recipe.


----------

